# firemikedantoni.org



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, Sean(Seuss), did you create this site? lol

firemikedantoni.org



What it says on the front page.



> The Suns have, without question, the most talent in the NBA. There is no reason this team should not be able to win a title... Well, there's one reason. They don't play defense for 48 minutes every game. They don't impose their will on their opponents. Before the 2007 playoffs, chemistry suddenly became an issue.
> 
> The status quo in Sunsland is that we have an excuse. Two years ago it was Joe Johnson's injury; last year it was Amare Stoudemire's injury; this year it is the bogus suspensions. There is always something. There is always next year. Well, we've had enough. It's time to go out there and win a championship, come Hell or high water. And it doesn't seem like Mike D'Antoni is taking us there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Why would the Suns fire the coach that maximizes their players' strengths?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

With our players D'Antoni is the best option for head coach. The system he runs fits Nash, Marion, and Stoudemire the best. Could our D be better? Sure. Could he play the bench more? Sure. But he is the ebst coach for us at the moment.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

There's no coach to replace him. That would be dumb to fire him right.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't trust any website that has typos on its front page....

I don't buy the whole anti-D'Antoni movement. He's a great coach. He knows when to press the players and when to back off of them in order to get the most out of them. It's not his fault if they don't play defense for 48 minutes or if the bench doesn't get any minutes in a "meaningless" game... whatever that means. I happen to pay for tickets for the Suns games, and I would be really pissed off if he decided to not play the guys that I paid to see and who will most help the team to win. Just remember, someone out there is watching an NBA game for the first time and someone is watching for the last time. Why not play the best players? 

Why not hold players more accountable for their lack of focus? He can't play defense for them, this isn't 2k7. I just don't understand why he gets all this flack for the team not focusing on defense all the time. Clearly he has prepped them to win on both ends, but it's up to them to execute.

Also, I am not of the school that we should play our bench because they should be played. They have to EARN the RIGHT to play in a game... even in a blowout. I trust the coach's judgement on this because let's face it, none of us see them day in and day out on the practice court. James Jones was shooting 19% for the season at one point but kept getting played. Why? He clearly wasn't helping the team by shooting so inaccurately. It was because he busted his *** in practice. He did everything and more to earn playing time. Even if it was 5 minutes every other game. He EARNED his minutes. 

Keep D'Antoni, he has a great offensive system and knows how to set up the team on the defensive end to win.


----------

